# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  All Natural Skin Care That Works

## Suzanimal

Last May I went for my annual physical and my doctor commented that skin was really dry and thin. I had noticed it too but figured it just came with aging since I used lotion and baby oil religiously. Then I read a comment on a thread here at RPF where someone said they use coconut oil, I can't remember who said it or which thread it was in but I would like to say thank you. I decided to give it a shot since the lotion clearly wasn't helping and the results have been amazing, my skin hasn't felt this good in years.


Do you have any all natural beauty, tip, hints or recipes? Post them here, I would love to hear 'em.


The only problem I've encountered is the coconut oil is hard as a rock now that it's cold outside but thanks to the interwebz I found an easy solution to that problem, Whip it. I gave it a shot and it works.

I didn't use the vitamin E or any essential oils but I think I'm going to add some essential oils in my next batch.




> 1 cup coconut oil
> 1 teaspoon vitamin E oil (optional)
> a few drops of your favorite essential oils for fragrance (where to buy essential oils online)
> Learn where I shop for high quality therapeutic essential oils online.
> 
> What to do:
> 1. Put all ingredients into a mixing bowl. Note: Do not melt the coconut oil first. It will only whip up if its solid.
> 2. Mix on high speed with a wire whisk for 6-7 minutes or until whipped into a light, airy consistency.
> 3. Spoon the whipped coconut oil body butter into a glass jar and cover tightly. Store at room temperature, or in the refrigerator if your house is so warm it melts the oil.
> ...



I want to try this one too.





> Key Lime Whipped Coconut Oil Body Butter Recipe
> 
> Ingredients
> (Makes About 1 Cup of Whipped Coconut Oil) 
> 1/2 cup coconut oil
> 1 tablespoon olive oil (or try castor oil or macadamia nut oil)
> 2 tablespoons aloe vera gel
> 20 drops lime essential oil 
> 20 drops lemon essential oil 
> ...



The coconut didn't feel good on my face, too greasy, but donnay came to the rescue and I learned about argan oil. I can't brag on this stuff enough, it's lightweight and I can't see any wrinkles on my face anymore. Admittedly, I didn't have any deep wrinkles, more like fine lines, but they've all disappeared. My forehead is smooth as a baby's behind.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-and-arthritis


I've also been taking detox baths and they make my skin feel great too.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ght=epsom+salt

----------


## Suzanimal

These look pretty neat, I think I'll make some lavender scented ones and leave out the coloring.








> My real weakness is peppermint mochas, but I also love peppermint in my beauty products! That’s why I’m so excited to share this recipe for DIY Peppermint Sugar Scrub Bars with you. Whether you’re looking to treat yourself or you’re embarking on a DIY project for Christmas gifts this year, these sugar scrub bars are sure to please.
> 
> You can also substitute your favorite essential oil in this recipe to create a scent that is appropriate for every season and every person.
> 
> DIY Peppermint Sugar Scrub Bars
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1/4 cup Coconut Oil (I like Nutiva and Tropical Traditions)
> ...

----------


## donnay

I will add this:

*101 Uses for Coconut Oil*
http://wellnessmama.com/5734/101-uses-for-coconut-oil/

----------


## donnay

> These look pretty neat, I think I'll make some lavender scented ones and leave out the coloring.



Excellent idea for Christmas gifts!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Excellent idea for Christmas gifts!


It is. There's a cute label pdf at the link for gift giving. I don't think I would put it on the jar because it's likely to get wet, I would use a ribbon and make it a tag instead.

----------


## donnay

> It is. There's a cute label pdf at the link for gift giving. I don't think I would put it on the jar because it's likely to get wet, I would use a ribbon and make it a tag instead.


I made soaps and would wrap them in shrink wrap and made labels with ingredients so that anyone, I gave them to, would know what was in it.  Tissue paper and ribbon works well too.  

I made spa baskets with the soaps I made, one year, that the women in the family and friends loved.

----------


## Suzanimal

Not skincare but pretty cool. If you have any dental work, I would be a little leery but looks pretty neat.

http://www.mamanatural.com/charcoal-teeth-whitening/

Activated Charcoal – Weird Way to Whiten Teeth

----------


## Suzanimal

Personally, I hate the taste of toothpaste. I usually just use baking soda but I'm thinking of making some of this.vvv I read somewhere that Coconut oil helps whiten teeth and I also read that sea salt helps remineralize teeth. I'm thinking of making a coconut oil, baking soda, sea salt concoction. 




> Homemade Toothpaste with Coconut Oil
> 
> Clean those pearly whites with this yummy and healthy coconut oil toothpaste. Recipe originally from the fabulous Crunchy Betty.
> 
> ingredients
> 
> 6 tbsp coconut oil I'm going to use 8 tbsp
> 6 tbsp baking soda
> 25 drops essential oil (whatever you prefer— I’ve used eucalyptus and grapefruit) not going to use this
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

I may have to put aside a few lemon peels and try this.




> Leftover Lemon Peels? Make Make A Skin Brightening Scrub
> 
> 
> How To Make A Lemon-Oil Infusion
> This basic oil infusion is so versatile you might just find yourself keeping a stash in the kitchen, bathroom AND living room! Unlike lemon essential oil, the flavor is very mild and blends well with herbs and spices. More on how to use it soon, but first here’s the “how to”!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Lemon peels, preferably organic
> ...

----------


## donnay

> Personally, I hate the taste of toothpaste. I usually just use baking soda but I'm thinking of making some of this.vvv I read somewhere that Coconut oil helps whiten teeth and I also read that sea salt helps remineralize teeth. I'm thinking of making a coconut oil, baking soda, sea salt concoction.



*Xyiltol* is really good for toothpaste.

“Xylitol not only rids the mouth of sticky harmful bacteria, it actually promotes the growth of tooth-protective, non-acidic bacteria. Xylitol also raises mouth pH and encourages mineral-rich saliva to flow into the mouth. This can protect and remineralize teeth by repairing the deep layers of enamel.”
http://www.drellie.com/Xylitol.php

----------


## Carlybee

I just rub the coconut oil in my hands and it softens. I add raw sugar for a scrub. I admit I do use glycolic acid...don't have hardly any wrinkles though!

----------


## Suzanimal

+75 DIY Beauty Recipes: All-Natural & Non-Toxic
http://healthylivinghowto.com/1/post...non-toxic.html

----------


## Suzanimal

Oh boy!




> HOW TO MAKE HOMEMADE COCOA MINT SOAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make your own soap recipe, you will need:
> Shea butter soap base
> 1-2 tablespoons cocoa powder
> 1-2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

I started making my own scrub and I have to say it's better than any OTC product I've used and I've tried some pricey stuff. It's cheap, too! Yay!!!

My recipe...

coconut oil, coffee grounds (you can use cheap coffee or just mix in your used grounds), and sugar. I don't measure it, I just go by the way it feels. Here's how I've been using it - after I take a bath, I rub this stuff all over my body and leave it on while I'm waiting for the shower to warm up. It takes some work to rinse it all off and your shower will be slippery but, oh, your skin will love you. I have very, very dry skin and I don't even have to put on lotion after I use this stuff. Another bonus is the caffeine in the coffee helps with cellulite (_Caffeine dilates blood vessels, which tightens the outer tissues of the skin. Used on skin, it also lets your body release toxins and metabolize fat._ ) 

I can't brag on this scrub enough. I love it, it's totally worth a try.

----------


## tod evans

I'll get right on that Suz...........

Skin care;

----------


## Working Poor

> Personally, I hate the taste of toothpaste. I usually just use baking soda but I'm thinking of making some of this.vvv I read somewhere that Coconut oil helps whiten teeth and I also read that sea salt helps remineralize teeth. I'm thinking of making a coconut oil, baking soda, sea salt concoction.



When I learned that the reason I felt like I was having a heart attack every time I brushed my teeth is because tooth paste has aspartame in it I decided I have to find something more suitable. I make a similar concoction but I like rosemary oil in mine. Rosemary has antimicrobal properties and I like the taste of it better than mint.
here is a link that describes the essential oils that are good for oral care

http://www.dreamingearth.com/blog/ta...ssential-oils/

----------


## Natural Citizen

I've  heard that semen is good for the skin. Seriously. I've read it in a few journals. You ladies should consider experimenting with semen facials.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Personally, I hate the taste of toothpaste. I usually just use baking soda....


Ha! I brush with baking soda, too. Good stuff.

----------


## Todd

> I've  heard that semen is good for the skin. Seriously. I've read it in a few journals. You ladies should consider experimenting with semen facials.


cocunut oil first to warm up.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've  heard that semen is good for the skin. Seriously. I've read it in a few journals. You ladies should consider experimenting with semen facials.


$250.00 for a semen facial!!! Sounds like a business opportunity for some lucky man.

----------


## Carlybee

> I've  heard that semen is good for the skin. Seriously. I've read it in a few journals. You ladies should consider experimenting with semen facials.


Gross

----------


## Carlybee

> I started making my own scrub and I have to say it's better than any OTC product I've used and I've tried some pricey stuff. It's cheap, too! Yay!!!
> 
> My recipe...
> 
> coconut oil, coffee grounds (you can use cheap coffee or just mix in your used grounds), and sugar. I don't measure it, I just go by the way it feels. Here's how I've been using it - after I take a bath, I rub this stuff all over my body and leave it on while I'm waiting for the shower to warm up. It takes some work to rinse it all off and your shower will be slippery but, oh, your skin will love you. I have very, very dry skin and I don't even have to put on lotion after I use this stuff. Another bonus is the caffeine in the coffee helps with cellulite (_Caffeine dilates blood vessels, which tightens the outer tissues of the skin. Used on skin, it also lets your body release toxins and metabolize fat._ ) 
> 
> I can't brag on this scrub enough. I love it, it's totally worth a try.


I use coconut oil and turbinado sugar

----------


## dannno

> Gross


I would dive head first right into a pool full of vaginal secretions with my mouth wide open, you are afraid of a few drops of jizz?

----------


## Carlybee

> I would dive head first right into a pool full of vaginal secretions with my mouth wide open, you are afraid of a few drops of jizz?



TMI!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I would dive head first right into a pool full of vaginal secretions with my mouth wide open, you are afraid of a few drops of jizz?


 
Now, that's my kinda guy! +rep

----------


## georgiaboy

grape seed oil for dry skin.  amazing stuff, use sparingly.

----------


## fisharmor

> Now, that's my kinda guy! +rep


I gotta say I was afraid to open the thread... had that one scene from Malcolm McDowel's Caligula in my head...

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been using coconut oil as a moisturizer but decided up my moisturizing game and made some coffee and vanilla body butter. OMG, this stuff feels and smells so good. Coffee, btw, is good for your skin.  I've been making my own body scrub with it (coffee, sugar, coconut oil) and my felt so toned after using it I decided to try making a moisturizer. 

Here's how I made it..

equal parts cocoa butter, shea butter, coconut oil, coffee grounds, and a few drops of vanilla extract.

In a double boiler (I sat a mason jar in a pot 1/2 full of water), add everything but the vanilla. Bring to a boil and cook until everything has melted and then turn it off and let it sit overnight. In the morning, warm it back up until it's liquid but not too hot to handle. Then pour through a fine mesh strainer to get the coffee grounds out of your oil. I did two passes through the strainer but I didn't really need to. Add your vanilla and then pour your oil into your mixing bowl and let it firm up. When it's firm whip it up.




> Benefits Of Caffeine For Skin
> 
> Caffeine is increasingly being used in skincare. Besides boosting your mood, it can improve your skin as well. Cosmetic companies are incorporating caffeine in their range of skincare products. Incorporating caffeine in your skincare routine can provide you with an even toned and smooth skin. Some of its skincare benefits are as follows.
> 
> 11. Fights Free Radicals
> 
> Free radicals are responsible for causing premature skin aging. This results in the appearance of wrinkles, sun spots and loss of elasticity. The antioxidants contained in caffeine can attack these free radicals and eliminate them. This will improve the overall look of your skin. For this reason, caffeine is widely used in anti-ageing day and night creams in conjunction with retinol.
> 
> 12. Soothes Inflammation
> ...


http://www.stylecraze.com/articles/a...ir-and-health/

The finished product.

----------


## opal

Suz, fresh or used coffee grounds?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Suz, fresh or used coffee grounds?


I used fresh but I imagine you could use either. I only used fresh because I had some coffee I thought was gross and I wanted to use it up. BTW, I should've strained it more or maybe let it drip through a filter. It didn't appear to have any grounds in it but it felt a little gritty when I put it on this morning. I also didn't consider that the coffee may come off on your clothes. I haven't noticed it but I read someone had a problem with it on a blog. I'll save this batch for bedtime. It does make your skin feel really nice and velvety.

----------


## donnay

I would think that used coffee would have the possibility of mildewing.  

I would use ground unused coffee.  Used coffee I use for compost.

----------


## euphemia

Maybe not if you dry it well before adding it to other ingredients.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Maybe not if you dry it well before adding it to other ingredients.


Or if it's from a fresh brewed pot.

----------

